# comment faire disparaitre la petite lumière verte de la webcam?



## ipodishima (20 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous saurait comment faire disparaitre momentan&#233;ment la petite lumi&#232;re verte de la webcam? Elle est assez g&#233;nante pour faire une blague et filmer la personne en m&#234;me temps.... La derni&#232;re a foir&#233;e &#224; cause de &#231;a. Voil&#224;, si vous avez une id&#233;e... Soyez le bienvenu! 
Je tiens &#224; rajouter que je ne cherche absolument pas &#224; faire du flicage en surveillant des personnes! juste pouvoir me marrer un peu apr&#232;s coup!

Merci et @ pluche

je sais pas si je suis dans la rubrique la mieux appropri&#233;e...


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2007)

T'as le choix entre.... du gros scotch ou un bon coup de tournevis dans la LED


----------



## ipodishima (20 Juin 2007)

ben la première est pas très discrete^à moins de camoufler genre avec un post it mais je vois pas trop quel stratagème inventer pour que ça soit discret et sinon le deuxième..... Mais je pensais que peut être cette led était gérée par l'ordi et non allumée automatiquement lorsqe la webcam est allumée

.....


----------



## therower (28 Juin 2007)

jpense que c'est une bete led qui s'allume dès qu'il y a du courant ds ta web cam . donc le coup de tournevis reste la solution la plus radiacal et la plus marente aussi ! masi faut viser juste atention !


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Juin 2007)

Parking temporaire pour ton chewin-gum. Tu n'auras qu'a le recuperer apres tes exploits. :

Q: je sais pas si je suis dans la rubrique la mieux appropri&#233;e...

R: Non ,tu dois poser cette question au bar.
    Tu peux etre certain d'y recevoir plusieurs reponses satifaisantes.


----------



## elub88 (30 Juin 2007)

ipodishima a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous saurait comment faire disparaitre momentanément la petite lumière verte de la webcam? Elle est assez génante pour faire une blague et filmer la personne en même temps.... La dernière a foirée à cause de ça. Voilà, si vous avez une idée... Soyez le bienvenu!
> Je tiens à rajouter que je ne cherche absolument pas à faire du flicage en surveillant des personnes! juste pouvoir me marrer un peu après coup!
> ...



hier j'ai lu un post de 6pages environ sur macbidouille sur le meme thème : celui de la blague. et certains évocaient effectivement ce problème de led mais je me souviens plus bien s'ils ont réussi, je te donne quand meme le lien: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=12219


----------

